# 2004 Dodge Quad 4x4



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

I have a Dodge 2004 Quad 4x4. 1500.
I was out plowing the big storm and noticed that my 4x4 works but no light on the dash to let me know I'm in 4X4. Am I wrong or right there is an idiot light on the dash that is suppose to light to let you know you are in 4 wheel drive?


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

Look in your owners manual to see where on the dash it is. Probably burnt out and a PITA to change.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Should be under the tach and yes there should be a light and orange "4x4" light.


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm wondering if there is some switch on the 4x4 actuator on the front axle that would light the light on the dash. I thought I read this some where on one of the Dodge forums but can't seem to find it.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

That I am not sure of, haven't had that problem yet. Let us know what you find out.
Try some Dodge Forums.


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

Update


I went out this morning with the truck. I started it up and the 4x4 lite is on and now is working when I go from 2 wheel to 4 wheel. I will have to check on the switch on the axle when the warm weather comes too cold to look now. As long as the 4 wheel is working I'm fine.

the 2004 do not have a straight axle independent would it be in the same side as you mentioned


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

I thought the gauges were the same, maybe not. Check the owner's manual as mentioned above.


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

There is a light to under your odometer. To see if it works follow there steps. Sit in truck with doors closed. Put key in ignition leaving it in off position. Press and hold odometer/trip reset button, while still holding turn key to run position. This will enter test mode. All dash lights will illuminate and gauges will do a self check. If the light comes on this way you know there is a bad switch.

Hope this helps


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

The light is working got in the truck yesterday and started to work so I'm sure its the switch on the transfer case. Thanks for the info on the test mode for all lights on the dash.


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

1-05-11

Thursday got in the truck and no 4x4 light. I did the Press and hold odometer/trip reset button, while still holding turn key to run position. This will enter test mode. All dash lights will illuminate and gauges will do a self check. and no 4x4 light is lit. Has anyone ever changed one of these lights on the dash. And if so where can the bulb/light be bought?


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

I changed the dash lights just last week, you get them at the dealer and its pretty straight forward since they are changeable. The 4X4 light sounds like a PITA, my guess is you have to open the cluster. Since the light comes on and off intermittent I would check wiring first.


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm thinking it might be a soldered in bulb on the cluster was your light replacement twist in and what bulb did you replace. What year truck do you have?

I was just under the truck about 1/2 hour ago and all the wiring looked good plugs looked good. I moved the plugs on the transfer case and shot some oil on them to see if there is any corrosion. I guess its a minor thing since the 4x4 works. Looks like a spring time job to remove the cluster and see if it can be replaced.

thanks


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Mine is a 2007 3500 and I replaced all the gage lights, they are twist lock bulbs.
Fuel gage was burned out. Pretty sure it involves soldering


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

I was just on a forum that showed the lights that we use in the dodges. Some people change the colors so the dash will light a different color. These twist in are just to illuminate the dash but I'm trying to search to see what it would take to get to the 4x4 light and what type of bulb is it.

thanks for the replies


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

I was just watching a video on You tube.

I did see the person do the test of the gauges and did not see his 4x4 light light up. If someone has a 2004-2005 1500 4x4 can you please do the check gauges for me an see if the 4x4 light is suppose to light up. Just hold in the odometer button and turn the key on. Your gauges will do a check and all light will light up. Under the tach will be the 4x4 light you can see the lettering even if not lit up.
Can you please see if this lights up in your truck.
This will let me know if it suppose to light up in the check test mode and eliminate me taking the dash apart.
I then can focus on the switch on the transfer case.

thanks for any help


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes my 2004 has a 4x4 light on the guage lettig me know its in 4wd. It also will say SERV4x4 if something is wrong.


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

I know it has a light what I need is someone do the test mode for the gauges and lights and see if the 4x4 light -lights up during this test mode. I don't know if it is suppose to light up in the test mode. This will help me determine if it does in someone's 2004 then the bulb is bad. If it does not light up in the test mode but does light up when in 4x4 mode then I must have a bad switch. Just trying to eliminate taking the dash apart and finding the bulb is not the problem.

thanks for the help


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Its not a bulb, its a digital readout just like the odometer. The wiring by the transer case is known to rub against the front driveshaft possibly grounding out. This can cause your 4x4 switch to not work or possibly the light.

Dodge used the same gauge cluster from 2002-2008 (2009 2500/3500).


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

Here are the pics from when I tested mine. the 4X4 light does not come on. It only illuminates when I shift into 4WD.


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

04ram1500

thank you very much for doing that.
I am now positive its the switch on the transfer case. Save's me from taking the dash apart.

thanks again


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

um one quick question before you do anything. Do you have the lever to shift into 4wd or the knob and I have an 04 mine lights up on dash. I you have the lever. Just try to move it back and forth slightly to see if it lights up


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

I did try the lever a bit either way and also in 4 wheel low and still no light still looking at a bad switch on the transfer case. Will have to wait until all the snow melts/a warm day.

thanks


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know of you got the problem solved, but I got my hands on a service book. here is an instruction sheet.


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the pics and reply.

I did not get it replaced because of the snow we have had here in ma. I do not have a garage. 4x4 works so when i get a warm day i will replace

thanks


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

Here is an update to the 4x4 Light switch on my transfer case.

I took my truck to the auto/Hobby shop on Base and replaced the switch and now the light works when I have it in 4 wheel drive.
I work on a Military Base here in Ma. Hanscom AFB and they have a Auto shop with 6 bays and you can rent them for $4.00 an hour. I went in and had It replaced it in 30 minutes. Kinda a tight spot to get to but It was easy. I used a long 7/8 closed wrench and was able to get it done.

The part I had to order from Chrysler $33.00 so all is good.

thanks for all the info and replies


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

what size is that plow?


----------



## dss56 (Feb 25, 2006)

Its a 7 1/2 foot plow with joy stick installed at Portsmouth Ford N.H.


----------

